# Unusual Dog names



## IncaThePup (May 30, 2011)

On the back of a thread I just answered I just thought about this! 

I chose Inca's name after seeing Ben Fogle with his dog Inca on telly years ago.. I'm sure I'd read the name Inca meant 'black' in the Incan language. so specifically went looking for a female black dog that suited the name Inca. 

Back then it was quite an unusual name but now every black dog I see is called Inca! 

When I got JJ I again wanted to choose something really unusual.. cos he's from a breeder his prefix is Astra ..I like the name Jay (for male or female) and liked the nickname JJ. but didn't just want it to be an 'empty name' the letters had to stand for something. 

Inca's name was originally 'Jess' before I changed it to Inca and way back in the 80's I used to have a crush on a TV Dr Jesse Travis (off Diagnosis Murder) so decided to call him Astra Jesse-Jay and JJ for short. 

I'm hoping if I got another it would be a rescue, possibly a female unless JJ specifically bonded with a male rescue. 

What unusual names do you give your dogs? has anyone named their dogs when the name was really unusual then due to TV/Media or celebrity having a dog of same name it's suddenly become really 'common'. 

Any unusual unisex names that would work regardless of whether I ended up with boy or a girl thats not connected to a specific colour? (such as Inca..so dog would have to be black again). 

I like 'Haydn' but not sure whether it can be a girls name too. I did like Evie for a girl but every other child or dog seems to be called Evie lately!


----------



## Sleeping_Lion (Mar 19, 2009)

Indie was quite uncommon when I named her but seems to have become more common, but I've never yet heard of another Tau, Rhuna or Zasa.


----------



## Nicki85 (Oct 6, 2010)

My youngster is called Shae after the character in Game of Thrones... Liked the name and it suits her- not met another "Shae" yet!! 

Luckily she's not as horrible as her namesake ;-)


----------



## Siskin (Nov 13, 2012)

I called our first retriever Callie after one of the girls off Blake's Seven, my oh thought she was fit. I've seen a few since then
The second retriever was called Tora, I don't think I've come across another one. It was a made up name as I wanted a name that ended in an A and was short so just kept going through the alphabet til it came up. I think Tora means fight in Japanese which I didn't think of and anyway it was probably the last thing she would ever have done.


----------



## IncaThePup (May 30, 2011)

Nicki85 said:


> My youngster is called Shae after the character in Game of Thrones... Liked the name and it suits her- not met another "Shae" yet!!
> 
> Luckily she's not as horrible as her namesake ;-)


I've not seen the game so don't know the character. is that pronounced like 'Shay'?

I did really like the film Avatar so was trying to think of some of the unusual names of there. Bit of a Trekkie too..lol.

I used to love the Final Fantasy series of games on Playstation and there were characters called 'Freya', 'Yuffie', 'Cloud' 'Shiva' and other unusual names. The name Freya is becoming more popular I've noticed.

For more traditional names I saw a beautiful white whippet once called 'Isla' and the name really suited her. I don't think it's quite as common as 'Evie'


----------



## Fleur (Jul 19, 2008)

I've never met another Zipper 
His name was chosen because he had a white stripe that ran from his chin all the way down his belly that to us looked like a Zip 

I met a dog called Kiss once, never found out if his owner was a fan of the band or a romantic sort.


----------



## BlueJay (Sep 20, 2013)

I named my first (not family) dog Grayson, after Batman's Robin, who's real name is Dick Grayson.
After that EVERY SINGLE BLOODY tv show i watched had a character called Grayson! "Oh, did you name him after this?" ...considering he is several years older than that, no.
It probably shouldn't have, but it really annoyed me :blushing:

Frodo and Samwise are named after hobbits. Not seen many others around 
There are a few Ripleys, but most seem to be male. Mine is named after the one from Alien.
I'm seeing more and more Rorys too... so far, no others seem to be short for Rorschach (Watchmen) though


----------



## IncaThePup (May 30, 2011)

For a white dog I did like 'Eira' which is welsh for snow. I also like 'Emmy' short for Emerald for a dog that had green coloured eyes but these names depend on the dog or its eyes been a specific colour (saffy/sapphire for a blue eyes dog too)..again these are mostly female names.

I like Chad for a male, which was a nickname of a much loved family member years ago (human). Some of the name I like would not be easy for me to get out as I have a bit of a stammer. so names starting with vowels or soft consonants (sh, ch, J etc) would be easier for me to say if someone stops to ask the dogs names. 

eg it could have a 'K' in as long as it didn't start with it so I can say 'Inca' ok with the K sound in the middle but would struggle getting 'Kenzie' out though I really like the name 'MacKenzie' seeing it written down..I probably wouldn't pick it due to difficulty I'd have saying it!


----------



## Katp (Jun 28, 2014)

IncaThePup said:


> I like 'Haydn' but not sure whether it can be a girls name too. I did like Evie for a girl but every other child or dog seems to be called Evie lately!


Haydn is a unisex name  Hayden Panettiere springs to mind and apparently there's also a Haydn Gwynne (though I don't know who she is or why she's famous)

I named my puppy Cecil  haven't met any other Cecil's so far


----------



## Sarah H (Jan 18, 2014)

I named Nooka after a character in an old children's TV programme - rep for the first person to name the programme 

I also have a Budgie called Boosh, after the Mighty Boosh.

Plus we did have 2 cockerels called Shagrat and Gorbag - named after a pair of Orcs from Lord of the Rings :lol:

Nooka's sister is called Edna, and the woman who owns her also has a Gladys, Martha and Ethel I think!


----------



## IncaThePup (May 30, 2011)

BlueJay said:


> I named my first (not family) dog Grayson, after Batman's Robin, who's real name is Dick Grayson.
> After that EVERY SINGLE BLOODY tv show i watched had a character called Grayson! "Oh, did you name him after this?" ...considering he is several years older than that, no.
> It probably shouldn't have, but it really annoyed me :blushing:
> 
> ...


That's unusual and there's an unusual way to spell Rory too and Keeva, the problem is it annoys the hell out of me when they don't spell it right..lol! ..especially as I have to use Typetalk to phone the vets to discuss my dogs , even though I spell my dogs correctly when I type my part the operator doesn't always spell it right when they are replying!

JJ gets Jay-Jay or Jessie J .(and NO he's not named after the singer!) People do assume he's a girl if I say his full name and assume its Jessie not Jesse . Inca which I thought was pretty foolproof even got a small trophy (when she was younger) with her name spelt Inka!

I think maybe something simple and short next time as society seems to be dumbing down in general ..lol! ..but still kind of unusual in a way (for a dog's name)


----------



## cavmad (Jan 27, 2009)

I called Koda because someone on here said that Koda meant friend I haven't met another Koda
Briggs is unusual short for his registered name Ballabriggs there is a Brig springer on here
Torrin means chief and as he is a chi he lives up to his name mind you its usually Tor or Wart thing as hes an annoying little wart
Not heard of another Jeka not named by me though
Ugs got lumbered with it she was originally Hearshy but my friend she was an Ugly Bug so it got shortened and stuck
Quest haven't heard of another Quest or another Folly
Havoc is another unusual name named after a collie that I didn't own but loved
I also had Jazz which is also quiet unusual


----------



## Bisbow (Feb 20, 2012)

The dog before Holly was called Romany, mainly because her mother was called Gypsy and her father was one. The only other Romany I have met was a pony.

In the visiter book at the cottage we stayed in last week there was a couple whos dogs were called Oxo and Gravy

Holly came with her name


----------



## rottiemum (Apr 12, 2011)

Had a dog called Peanut 

And knew a female called Kenny (which was short for Kenmont - the name of the road she was found on)

Ticky - because when she was found she was covered in ticks...
TJ - because he looked like Ticky so he was 'ticky junior' or TJ 

I'm sure there are more!


----------



## IncaThePup (May 30, 2011)

Sarah H said:


> I named Nooka after a character in an old children's TV programme - rep for the first person to name the programme
> 
> I also have a Budgie called Boosh, after the Mighty Boosh.
> 
> ...


Noggin the Nog?? (for Nooka)


----------



## ellenlouisepascoe (Jul 12, 2013)

Blade was the first thing that popped into my head when I picked him up so it kinda stuck 

Taz came already named, as did Skyla. I was going to change Skyla's name but decided not too as she had already been through a lot of changes in her life.


----------



## Sarahliz100 (Jan 5, 2014)

Mine is Tryfan, named after a mountain. Definitely not met another!


----------



## blade100 (Aug 24, 2009)

Our first GSD was called Blade back when all the blade films were about.
Never met another dog called blade.


----------



## IncaThePup (May 30, 2011)

cavmad said:


> I called Koda because someone on here said that Koda meant friend I haven't met another Koda
> Briggs is unusual short for his registered name Ballabriggs there is a Brig springer on here
> Torrin means chief and as he is a chi he lives up to his name mind you its usually Tor or Wart thing as hes an annoying little wart
> Not heard of another Jeka not named by me though
> ...


I like the fact 'Koda' means friend but I'd struggle to get Koda out... I'll have to look up some more names that mean things like 'friend, loved, hope' etc

I like Evie cos it means 'life' and thought it be nice for a rescue dog as you're giving them a 'new life' but there are alot of Evie's about..unless the name had gone back out of fashion by the time I got a dog!

I'd like the dog's name to have some meaning to me or some significance to its situation such as life (new life), Hope, Faith etc

Phoenix is on my list (born again/risen from the ashes like the legend) but I feel this would only suit a red coloured dog.


----------



## ellenlouisepascoe (Jul 12, 2013)

blade100 said:


> Our first GSD was called Blade back when all the blade films were about.
> Never met another dog called blade.


Now you have 

My husbands friends call Blade "Wesley Snipes" , Blade actually for a long time thought his name was "Puppy"


----------



## blade100 (Aug 24, 2009)

ellenlouisepascoe said:


> Now you have
> 
> My husbands friends call Blade "Wesley Snipes" , Blade actually for a long time thought his name was "Puppy"


Aww bless.
I wanted blaze originally but hubby preferred blade.


----------



## IncaThePup (May 30, 2011)

ellenlouisepascoe said:


> Blade was the first thing that popped into my head when I picked him up so it kinda stuck
> 
> Taz came already named, as did Skyla. I was going to change Skyla's name but decided not too as she had already been through a lot of changes in her life.


yes I've seen the name skyla spelt differently but can't remember it other than it started Sch.. but its pronounced the same.

I've thought of similar name if dogs name was already established but just a more unusual spelling say if it was called Sammy or Sam ... spelling it 'Sami' or Kenzie is close enough to Kenny for example but they would both be names I'd struggle with.

I guess if it was a deaf dog I was adopting it wouldn't really matter if the dog had never heard it's name been called anyway...in which case I'd try and find a name with an easy sign so it could learn its name such as 'Angel' (but that maybe quite common too?).

Some of the names that could also be items would work such as 'Blade' (as in signing cut or knife as you would for the word 'blade')

I need two lists lol... one for hearing dog one for incase it's a deaf dog and I need one that's specifically easy to sign!


----------



## tabulahrasa (Nov 4, 2012)

I haven't met another Brock...it wasn't my first (or even second or third tbh) choice but it was the only one we could agree on, so that's what he ended up being called.

I've had a few people tell me that their granny had a dog named Brock, so clearly it's what scottish grannies call dogs, lol.

I wanted to call him Eric, followed by Cuilean, Somhairle, Curan or Scout, I was turned down for all of them by the OH who wanted to call him either names like Satan  or things like Raoul or messi after football players.

So when we both agreed on Brock I just went with it.


----------



## IncaThePup (May 30, 2011)

Here's one idea (for deaf dog).. This is the BSL sign for Echo

British Sign Language BSL Video Dictionary - echo

The name could be spelt as in 'Ecco' (the Dolphin)... a favourite of mine when I was young! ..(an old game on the Sega game system for those too young to remember!)


----------



## IncaThePup (May 30, 2011)

tabulahrasa said:


> I haven't met another Brock...it wasn't my first (or even second or third tbh) choice but it was the only one we could agree on, so that's what he ended up being called.
> 
> I've had a few people tell me that their granny had a dog named Brock, so clearly it's what scottish grannies call dogs, lol.
> 
> ...


Scout would work as a good short name for a deaf dog and easy sign..thanks!

British Sign Language BSL Video Dictionary - scout

Would that be a boy's name or could be either?


----------



## tabulahrasa (Nov 4, 2012)

IncaThePup said:


> Scout would work as a good short name for a deaf dog and easy sign..thanks!
> 
> British Sign Language BSL Video Dictionary - scout
> 
> Would that be a boy's name or could be either?


Well it's from to kill a mockingbird and she's a girl, but I couldn't see any reason not to use it for a boy.


----------



## BlueJay (Sep 20, 2013)

IncaThePup said:


> Scout would work as a good short name for a deaf dog and easy sign..thanks!
> 
> British Sign Language BSL Video Dictionary - scout
> 
> Would that be a boy's name or could be either?


Either!
Little girl in To Kill A Mockingbird was called Scout


----------



## 8tansox (Jan 29, 2010)

I currently know of one other Rottie called Fletcher, and she has admitted that she liked the name so much she called her dog the same.... Having the job I do, it's difficult for me to think of new names for my own dogs, so I usually have them lined up years in advance. I have a name chosen for my next Rottie (probably in around 3-4 years) and I have NEVER heard this name used before. I've mentioned it to one friend and thought it was absolutely brilliant, and no, I'm not telling anyone what it is, I don't want it to become common!!:001_tt2:


----------



## BaileyTerrierThing (Jul 29, 2014)

We have a Bailey. Very common! Named after the alcoholic drink 
Next dogs will be
Hetty (bitch)
Anja (bitch)
Never met another dog called Hetty or Anja


----------



## picaresque (Jun 25, 2009)

Neither of mine have particularly unusual names - Gracie is pretty standard but at the same time it's not so ubiquitous that it causes confusion down the park! Gelert is obviously not an original name for a dog and there's definitely a smattering of them around, especially in Wales. Not met another in the flesh though. 

We had a cat who we sadly lost to old age last year who was called Alfie. I wasn't to know when I named him that there would soon be a tidal wave of canine, feline and infant Alfies but dammit it suited him


----------



## Yourgifts Ourgifts (Apr 12, 2009)

We picked Sabe by taking a letter from all the other dogs we have had...


----------



## Polski (Mar 16, 2014)

I had one called Brillo. What can I say...he looked like a brillo pad!


----------



## picaresque (Jun 25, 2009)

I'm waiting for the day when Rover and Fido come back into fashion.
My mum had a cocker spaniel called Rover growing up.


----------



## tinaK (Jun 12, 2010)

Not heard of another Clover


----------



## IncaThePup (May 30, 2011)

BlueJay said:


> Either!
> Little girl in To Kill A Mockingbird was called Scout


Scout's gone to the top of my 'Deaf Dog Names' list for male or female! Thanks

:thumbup1:


----------



## Siskin (Nov 13, 2012)

BaileyTerrierThing said:


> We have a Bailey. Very common! Named after the alcoholic drink
> Next dogs will be
> Hetty (bitch)
> Anja (bitch)
> Never met another dog called Hetty or Anja


My dogs best friend is called Hettie although spelt with the ie on the end.


----------



## Freddie and frank (Mar 26, 2012)

My sons English tutor has cats named 'Mop' 'Bucket' and 'Flash' 
Mine aren't unusual but I only know one more dog called Frank.


----------



## noushka05 (Mar 28, 2008)

I wanted to give my huskies husky-ish sounding names lol 

I named my 1st Luna. She has a split eye, half brown half blue, the blue reminded me of a half moon, so Luna suited her perfectly

Next came Inca. Just liked the name & it stuck.

Merlin was already named, but Ive always liked it.

I named my four pups; Indi, Shadow, Noushka & Timber. All pretty fitting for Siberians I thought. When Timber went to his new home they called him Nanook - I think that suits him better.



.


----------



## 2Hounds (Jun 24, 2009)

I don't think we'll meet another Throp (racing name Thropster), I didn't name him but I was told the litter were named after friends so guessing its from a surname, his bro was called Hector. Those that opt to keep their racers kennel name or part of race name can end up with some unusual names.

Pru was named by the vet nurse at the practice treating her when first came into rescue. I don't like the name much tbh but she knows it & we'd been calling her Pru for year as a foster, she's Pru Peru as her Sunday name and pooey pruey if been upto disgusting stuff.

Hattie is fairly common name, her litter were named after gods & goddesses. A variation is Hetty like Henry Hoover's sister. I've yet to actually name a dog, though I don't have pre-picked out names as it depends on the dogs character if it suits them.


----------



## rottiepointerhouse (Feb 9, 2014)

Colt was named by the rescue so we kept it. Can't say I'm that keen on it but we didn't think about changing it at the time. I'm not even sure if its Colt as in a young horse or Colt as in Colt 45 gun. I hope its the horse not the gun as he is gunshy and his previous owner was going to shoot him so I don't like to think he has been stuck with a gun related name :001_unsure:


----------



## Hanwombat (Sep 5, 2013)

Never ever met another Io.
Io is greek mythology - a priestess and also one of Jupiter's moons.
My next dog will also be a unique name - another moon also but the name is a secret.


----------



## JenKyzer (Jun 25, 2013)

Willow is common, poor girl  

Kyzer, everyone assumes the band 'Kaiser chiefs' which is what the OH hated so we spelt it different and the 'urban dictionary' says - Legendary in some circles, Kyzer is a term used by few and truly represented by even less to describe a very unique individual - There is usually only one Kyzer around at any given moment.  Which I quite liked, so we settled for it  So Kaiser is common but spelt different I haven't seen before


----------



## Blitz (Feb 12, 2009)

IncaThePup said:


> For more traditional names I saw a beautiful white whippet once called 'Isla' and the name really suited her. I don't think it's quite as common as 'Evie'


Isla is very common here, I know dogs and little girls with the name.



tabulahrasa said:


> I haven't met another Brock...it wasn't my first (or even second or third tbh) choice but it was the only one we could agree on, so that's what he ended up being called.
> 
> I've had a few people tell me that their granny had a dog named Brock, so clearly it's what scottish grannies call dogs, lol.
> 
> ...


My neighbour has a black and white lurcher called Brock.

My two could not be more common, Toffee and Candy but it was my theme for the poodles, previous standards were Lolly and Floss and litter of pups were all ice cream/chocolate theme. My collies always had collie names though Kel was fairly unusual I suppose. My most unusual was my teenage dog which was called Trash.


----------



## All The Babies (May 14, 2013)

Some lovely names here!

My three children have quite quaintly unusual names and I wanted the same for the dogs. Havent come across too many Dollys but Ted......named after both mine and my husbands grandfathers.....is very common now, it seems!

My daughter recently acquired a Cedric which is a name I love.


----------



## IncaThePup (May 30, 2011)

Hanwombat said:


> Never ever met another Io.
> Io is greek mythology - a priestess and also one of Jupiter's moons.
> My next dog will also be a unique name - another moon also but the name is a secret.


How do you say it?... just like 'eye-oh'?


----------



## Hanwombat (Sep 5, 2013)

IncaThePup said:


> How do you say it?... just like 'eye-oh'?


Yes  A lot of people seem to think she is called 'low' when they see Io.


----------



## ellenlouisepascoe (Jul 12, 2013)

IncaThePup said:


> yes I've seen the name skyla spelt differently but can't remember it other than it started Sch.. but its pronounced the same.
> 
> I've thought of similar name if dogs name was already established but just a more unusual spelling say if it was called Sammy or Sam ... spelling it 'Sami' or Kenzie is close enough to Kenny for example but they would both be names I'd struggle with.
> 
> ...


I've seen Skyla spelled Skyler, Skylar, Schuyler and Skyelar! We tried to find rhyming names but gave up in the end, she does really suit her name and we are both breaking bad fans so win win


----------



## Bryxy (Jun 6, 2013)

Nothing unusual here. Roxy was the only one of the three to even have a name change. It's a very common name, our neighbours dog is called Roxy and it can get a bit confusing at times when they're both out in the gardens and we're trying to call them back in. She was called Chelsea at the rescue, complete with a Chelsea F.C. collar left on her by her previous family. There was no way I was keeping that and I always wanted a dog called Roxy so since it rhymed thought it was perfect time to use the name. 

George is a common name too but less common than Roxy I think, he kept his name throughout his life as he was found by his previous owners neighbours who knew his name. 

I've not met or heard of another dog called Bryn yet, but I'm sure there are some out there. I kept his name because it just suits him very well.


----------



## Pezant (Jul 6, 2012)

Our last two dogs were named after cars we had at the time, so we had Cosworth and then Beema (BMW). Technically Henry is a Henry Ford, just to keep up the car theme, but so far our next dog is looking like a Benz, Kia or Peugeot!


----------



## Dingle (Aug 29, 2008)

Our youngest daughter chose "Cherida" (pronounced: Cherry-da) for our puppy DdB, named after a pup from an adventure movie lol... wasn't too keen at first but given cherry is red and the name is french/greek, meaning dear/darling who was I to argue, she does get Cherry for short


----------



## Phoolf (Jun 13, 2012)

The only Kes' I know are shortened versions of Kerry, whereas Kes is after the Star Trek character and Ken Loach film


----------



## Labrador Laura (Sep 12, 2010)

Ive met many Mylo's so that's not unusual.

But I've never met another Zab and people often asked me to repeat his name, spell it out and then ask why that name lol.
Zab is named after an American Boxer called Zabdiel (Zab) Judah.


----------



## kiara (Jun 2, 2009)

Kenzie, cant remember why now, 11yrs ago, lots of people ask me if its after a boy out of a boy band but they came out after I got her. 

Bella because she came with it. 

Oaklie, I heard the name off of an American programme.

Dennie, I wanted Dally as he is spotty like a Dalmatian but when I got my little un to say it, it came out dennie which I liked better.

Ebony, because shes black. EVERYONE asks me if my other dog is called Ivory!

Boi, because hes MY BOY! Used the 'I' just to be 'with it' with me kids. 

I still like all the names and if I was to get another dog in the future I like Thomas. x


----------



## IncaThePup (May 30, 2011)

Pezant said:


> Our last two dogs were named after cars we had at the time, so we had Cosworth and then Beema (BMW). Technically Henry is a Henry Ford, just to keep up the car theme, but so far our next dog is looking like a Benz, Kia or Peugeot!


lol! If I was ever gonna name a dog after a car it would have to be 'Herbie' my dad was a VW enthusiast he used to take us camping to the VW show in Stoneleigh, Coventry every year and every year on Sat Afternoons would be the matinee of the Herbie films..lol!

We had 3 beetles, a camper van and think another was 2 other old VW car models that I'm not sure what they were!

My mobility scooter is named Betsa after the camper van we used to go camping in, cos it also chugs up hills very slowly and rattles your bones about!! (crossing the camping fields.or fields with the dogs now!) :lol: :lol:


----------



## cbcdesign (Jul 3, 2014)

My Sisters late Dog was called Dax after Jadzia Dax in Star Trek Deep Space Nine.


----------



## SpringerHusky (Nov 6, 2008)

I've never met another Chula, it's spanish for Cutie-she actually came with the name and my husband kept it.

I have met a Chulo which of course if you know spanish you know that it's the male term.


----------



## IncaThePup (May 30, 2011)

SpringerHusky said:


> I've never met another Chula, it's spanish for Cutie-she actually came with the name and my husband kept it.
> 
> I have met a Chulo which of course if you know spanish you know that it's the male term.


I don't know spanish but I like Chula!


----------



## SpringerHusky (Nov 6, 2008)

IncaThePup said:


> I don't know spanish but I like Chula!


So in spanish

A (ah) is the feminine term

o is the masculine term

So

Chico-Boy Chica-Girl


----------



## agrumpycow (Dec 14, 2010)

Pumpkin was the _only_ name she could possibly have after we first saw her at 7 weeks old, I mean, what else could she remind us of :idea:

Seriously though, after Toby and Max having such popular names we wanted something different and unusual.

My sister-in-law's got a 'Whisky', the only one I've come across


----------



## Freyja (Jun 28, 2008)

Most of mine that have unusual names came with them.

Freyja came with the name but 10 years ago when she was born not many dogs had that name.

I have never heard of another Peter again he came with the name his KC name is Peter Pan.

Buck another who came with the name was named after a character in one of the Ice Age films.

Button ok not an unusual name but for a greyhound?


My son did name our Owen a name that is becoming more popular he was named after footballer Micheal Owen


----------



## CheekyRio (Apr 26, 2014)

Rio already had his name when we took him on, but he was going bonkers one day and my youngest came out with 'calm it Kermit' and it stuck. Kermit the dog, which unfortunately means I get called Miss Piggy. Love my little Kermie.


----------



## AJ600 (Mar 3, 2014)

A shitzu in one of buds class

HIS owner has named him princess woof woof.....


----------



## Meezey (Jan 29, 2013)

Not heard of another Cian wanted an Irish name as he was born on St Patrick's Day but not too Irish.. KT was Caley, when breeder got her back she renamed her Katie as her Mum is Caley, as my nephews gf is called Katie we changed the spelling to KT, lucky like the name and not heard of any dogs called KT. Have my pups name if we ever get him


----------



## IncaThePup (May 30, 2011)

AJ600 said:


> A shitzu in one of buds class
> 
> HIS owner has named him princess woof woof.....


 surely if its a male it should be Prince Woof Woof??


----------



## Lilylass (Sep 13, 2012)

Had / known a few - none sadly named by me as I tend to get them as adults:

Bean & Beanie (different dogs!)

Beetle 

Bug 

mmmmmm just realised there's a B theme going on! (add Ben to that but not unusual!)

I do have a 'name list' ..... would love a dog called Clive for some reason or another!


----------



## IncaThePup (May 30, 2011)

we've had older rescues and changed their names. Our yellow lab x when lived at home was originally called Sandy, my mum didn't like the name and wanted to call him Sam so changed it, he got used to it.


----------



## northnsouth (Nov 17, 2009)

I have not met another Compass.


----------



## cravensmum (Jun 28, 2010)

Craven's name is pretty unique,sadly I can't take any credit as he came with the name,I liked it so I didn't change it.


----------



## MollySmith (May 7, 2012)

I wanted to call Molly, Ena after Ena Sharples as she looks like she's wearing rollers when her ears roll back 

Tripod is the most usually name but appropriate for a friend's rescue dog that has three legs bless him.


----------



## cbcdesign (Jul 3, 2014)

MollySmith said:


> Tripod is the most usually name but appropriate for a friend's rescue dog that has three legs bless him.


No! That has connotations which I wont go into on a public forum!


----------



## northnsouth (Nov 17, 2009)

MollySmith said:


> I wanted to call Molly, Ena after Ena Sharples as she looks like she's wearing rollers when her ears roll back
> 
> Tripod is the most usually name but appropriate for a friend's rescue dog that has three legs bless him.


We had a three legged cat called Jake.


----------



## cbcdesign (Jul 3, 2014)

northnsouth said:


> We had a three legged cat called Jake.


Yeah, that's a good name for a three legged animal.


----------



## Geolgrad (Mar 17, 2013)

My OH named ours. He was a big fan of Dilbert growing up and always wanted a dog named Dogbert after the comic. So when we got our first furbaby I got no say in the naming. 
I don't remember how we came about Hera's name but we knew right off that it was perfect so searched through the Greek Gods and mythology until we found Nyx -god of darkness and night (OH big comic geek said it was from Spawn too) - perfect for our Black and Tan boy.
Still got a list for the next additions: Gaia and Cerberus. Or something japanese.


----------



## MollySmith (May 7, 2012)

cbcdesign said:


> No! That has connotations which I wont go into on a public forum!


Ahem well yes, and yes again


----------



## mrs phas (Apr 6, 2014)

i knew when I got a crestie it would be named Falcor after the luck dragon in the never ending story and it would be a white PP

Well I got a rehome who is a HH and, guess what?, he came with the name Falcor 
I dont hear any other Thunders around and everyone presumes She is a He 

As for Foglia maybe if I went to Italy Id hear the name, but ive never heard another here

My first Chi was named Pepe and I never heard another dog called that
but all my others have had generic names that lots of other dogs are called
toby,lucy,shadow,rocky stuff like that


----------



## Mrsred (Oct 23, 2013)

Shadow was initially Bramble but it didn't suit her and she followed me around so much my husband said that we should call her shadow as she was my little Shadow. She is such a daddy's girl, it is somewhat ironic and everyone thinks she's a boy. If I could pick her name now, I would call her velvet as her coat looks like velvet in the light.

None of the fascists in this house would let me name the new pup, we had Apollo, emmett, benson, Logan, Loki, Rochester, springer(?) all offered up by them, I liked Freddie, flash, Rodger and stoker but no, nobody liked them. 

He was originally called gibbs (the rescue named the whole litter after csi characters) and we nearly stuck with that but in a last ditch attempt I shouted up the stairs to my daughter, what about Russell? I had been shouting various names from films and books quite a bit but she didn't cotton on that I actually meant calling him Russell Nash, from my favourite film Highlander (I wasn't allowed to call him Angus or anything remotely Scottish as her boyfriend is from Scotland and she didn't want him thinking she was a mad stalker. This is what the mothers of teenage daughters have to put up with.)

All his paperwork now has Russell Nash emblazoned all over it and it still tickles me, the vets face when he was registering him! 

If I could rename him, Loki really would be apt. Or chaos. Or tinker!


----------



## Burrowzig (Feb 18, 2009)

Siskin said:


> I called our first retriever Callie after one of the girls off *Blake's Seven*, my oh thought she was fit. I've seen a few since then
> The second retriever was called Tora, I don't think I've come across another one. It was a made up name as I wanted a name that ended in an A and was short so just kept going through the alphabet til it came up. I think Tora means fight in Japanese which I didn't think of and anyway it was probably the last thing she would ever have done.


Ah, Blake's Seven. I used to really enjoy that



Katp said:


> Haydn is a unisex name  Hayden Panettiere springs to mind and apparently there's also a Haydn Gwynne (though I don't know who she is or why she's famous)
> I named my puppy Cecil  haven't met any other Cecil's so far


Actress. She was in Drop the Dead Donkey and has appeared in Midsomer Murders (who hasn't).



Hanwombat said:


> Never ever met another Io.
> Io is greek mythology - a priestess and also one of Jupiter's moons.
> My next dog will also be a unique name - another moon also but the name is a secret.


Inachis Io - latin name for the Peacock butterfly



Phoolf said:


> The only Kes' I know are shortened versions of Kerry, whereas Kes is after the Star Trek character and Ken Loach film


A friend has a CKCS called Kes.



agrumpycow said:


> Pumpkin was the _only_ name she could possibly have after we first saw her at 7 weeks old, I mean, what else could she remind us of :idea:
> 
> Seriously though, after Toby and Max having such popular names we wanted something different and unusual.
> 
> My sister-in-law's got a 'Whisky', the only one I've come across


My grandparents had a wire fox terrier called Whisky.


----------



## lozzibear (Feb 5, 2010)

I was struggling for a name for Jake so OH ended up picking it. 

I named Arrow months before I got him - after Aro from Twilight. I have never met another Arrow, and when people ask his name I am usually met with the same response... 'Arrow? As in bow and arrow?'... yes, exactly like bow and arrow! My neighbour keeps calling him Arnold though, and now I think it is such an awesome name! I don't want to think of when Arrow passes but I think a future dog will have to be called Arnold...


----------



## AJ600 (Mar 3, 2014)

IncaThePup said:


> surely if its a male it should be Prince Woof Woof??


I dare not ask....


----------



## IncaThePup (May 30, 2011)

mrs phas said:


> i knew when I got a crestie it would be named Falcor after the luck dragon in the never ending story and it would be a white PP
> 
> Well I got a rehome who is a HH and, guess what?, he came with the name Falcor
> I dont hear any other Thunders around and everyone presumes She is a He
> ...


I loved Falcor off Never ending Story! ..but what is a HH?


----------



## metaldog (Nov 11, 2009)

My OTRB boy Grufty was the only Grufty we ever knew.

Shannow is named after a character, John Shannow, from a book by David Gemmell. There are no other dogs called Shannow I'm aware of. Even if you Google Shannow dog, you will only find mine 

Pippi's are ten a penny.

But we've never met another Bizkit (named after rap/metal Band limp Bizkit) and I do pronounce the *Z* it Bi*z*kit. I nearly called him Orinoco but didn't because my grandchildren couldn't pronounce it, I wish I had 

I like having dogs which no one else has the same name, because I like to be different.


----------



## BlueJay (Sep 20, 2013)

metaldog said:


> My OTRB boy Grufty was the only Grufty we ever knew.
> 
> Shannow is named after a character, John Shannow, from a book by David Gemmell. There are no other dogs called Shannow I'm aware of. Even if you Google Shannow dog, you will only find mine
> 
> ...


Do you pronounce Shannow like shadow or to rhyme with cow or something else?
Wondered that for ages :blush:


----------



## metaldog (Nov 11, 2009)

BlueJay said:


> Do you pronounce Shannow like shadow or to rhyme with cow or something else?
> Wondered that for ages :blush:


It rhymes with Shadow, which people mostly think she's called when they hear me call her


----------



## cinnamontoast (Oct 24, 2010)

cavmad said:


> Briggs is unusual short for his registered name Ballabriggs there is a Brig springer on here


That's my l/w springer in my sig. He's Brigante, after Carlito Brigante, the Al Pacino character 

My childhood Keeshond was Noot, Dutch for but, I think, often shortened to Nutsie.


----------



## shamykebab (Jul 15, 2009)

One of mine is called Laika, named after the first dog in space. Was my mum's choice of name...and is probably her seventh Laika  .


----------



## Paula07 (Aug 23, 2010)

Both my boys came with their names.
I'd say they are pretty uncommon. 
Tig is names after his pedigree, RichTig Masterkey. I don't know any other dogs called a Tig, think It's quite common for cats though. 
Don't know where Nickys name came from, never met another dog called Nicky though. I think it's a bit of a silly name for a dog, no offence to any Nicky owners ! I think if he hadn't been a foster for 4 months I'd have changed it.


----------



## Siskin (Nov 13, 2012)

My good friends daughter has an RR called Chewie. I don't know how it's spelt so I have written it as it is said. It is the Swaheli word for Cheetah. Her grandfather used to have a pet cheetah in Africa and called him by that name, so she decided to name her dog after him.


----------



## Guest (Aug 5, 2014)

IncaThePup said:


> eg it could have a 'K' in as long as it didn't start with it so I can say 'Inca' ok with the K sound in the middle but would struggle getting 'Kenzie' out though I really like the name 'MacKenzie' seeing it written down..I probably wouldn't pick it due to difficulty I'd have saying it!




Mine's spelt McKenzie, and despite all the people assuming she's a boy, I'm still glad I called her that.

I hadn't met another McKenzie until about a year ago, when we met a young Westie x (another female) called McKenzie (not sure how hers was spelt).



Pezant said:


> Our last two dogs were named after cars we had at the time, so we had Cosworth and then Beema (BMW). Technically Henry is a Henry Ford, just to keep up the car theme, but so far our next dog is looking like a Benz, Kia or Peugeot!


I know a girl called Kia


----------



## ChaKira (Feb 5, 2011)

Zula was supposed to be a boy so was going to be Zulu. Fell in love with her and made it a bit girlier


----------



## AJ600 (Mar 3, 2014)

My team decided to have a poll in the office on what to name the dog. Amongst the suggestions were

Bruce (a few still call him that and will need to remember that at review time  ) 

Peanut /Kidney 

Lucy - I kid you not 

and PJ (after someone in the team) 

Thankfully Buddy won.


----------



## SusieRainbow (Jan 21, 2013)

I had a few names picked out for my first dog but they both came wth names.
Tango ( Golden Tango ) as 9 when we got her , the litter were called after fireworks because they were born on Bonfire Night - she has a brother called Bonfire Knight.I thought 9 yrs old was a bit late to change her name and liked the significance of it.
Reena also came with her name ( pet name ) her pedigree name is Zaffira. The name Reena is growing on me , it suits her but wouldn't have been my choice. If I did change it , which I won't now , it would be to Stella which means star. She's 4 years old so I think again a bit too late.
We also have a cat named Georgia , as a kitten she used to scratch about a lot so we nick named her Scratty and it stuck - she's 15 now and only gets called Georgia at the vets.
Oh well, maybe next time I'll get to choose.


----------



## Guest (Aug 5, 2014)

SusieRainbow said:


> If I did change it , which I won't now , it would be to Stella which means star. She's 4 years old so I think again a bit too late.


I spent a very long time on this forum trying to convince everyone getting a new puppy they should call it Stella! Sadly, no one ever did :nonod: and now you've let me down too


----------



## lullabydream (Jun 25, 2013)

McKenzie said:


> I spent a very long time on this forum trying to convince everyone getting a new puppy they should call it Stella! Sadly, no one ever did :nonod: and now you've let me down too


Stella is extremely popular name here. Unfortunately I think most people name their dogs after a certain lager hence the name rather than the star meaning.


----------



## Guest (Aug 5, 2014)

lullabydream said:


> Stella is extremely popular name here. Unfortunately I think most people name their dogs after a certain lager hence the name rather than the star meaning.


Oh well there you go! I haven't heard of a single dog ever called Stella, but I always thought it was a great name for a dog! I can sleep easy knowing that someone out there has named their dog Stella now


----------



## lullabydream (Jun 25, 2013)

McKenzie said:


> Oh well there you go! I haven't heard of a single dog ever called Stella, but I always thought it was a great name for a dog! I can sleep easy knowing that someone out there has named their dog Stella now


If you can picture a brindle staff type dog called Stella, that's pretty much what I have come across. My Tess is a staff cross and 2 of her litter mates were named Stella!


----------



## SusieRainbow (Jan 21, 2013)

lullabydream said:


> Stella is extremely popular name here. Unfortunately I think most people name their dogs after a certain lager hence the name rather than the star meaning.


Well that's put me right off ! 
My daughter wanted to call one of the cats Hooch , that's what the teenagers were illicitly buying and drinking at the time , I think it was cider based and very cheap.


----------



## Mrsred (Oct 23, 2013)

My daughter is called Stella - it's Latin for star. She most definitely wasn't called after a well known lager!


----------



## tabulahrasa (Nov 4, 2012)

Hanwombat said:


> Never ever met another Io.
> Io is greek mythology - a priestess and also one of Jupiter's moons.
> My next dog will also be a unique name - another moon also but the name is a secret.


 Oh you can't go naming dogs after moons willy nilly...you might accidentally call it by my name.

I mean my actual name which I don't usually post on forums because it's unusual enough that I've never met another one, neither has anyone else I've met and if you google my first and second name it is in fact me that comes up.


----------



## AJ600 (Mar 3, 2014)

McKenzie said:


> I spent a very long time on this forum trying to convince everyone getting a new puppy they should call it Stella! Sadly, no one ever did :nonod: and now you've let me down too


I know someone with a dog named stella - do you want me to ask them to join.. although it was named after a beverage rather than a star - their other dogs name is whisky...


----------



## IncaThePup (May 30, 2011)

shamykebab said:


> One of mine is called Laika, named after the first dog in space. Was my mum's choice of name...and is probably her seventh Laika  .


Your's wasn't the guitar playing Laika on Britain's Got Talent last year?


----------



## Sleeping_Lion (Mar 19, 2009)

My friend who has a boxer is going to call his next pup Stella, his current dog is called Stanley.


----------



## IncaThePup (May 30, 2011)

Some great idea's.. I'm really liking Scout and only one person has mentioned it being their dogs name so far. I know they'll be no-one else in my village with a dog named Scout as I know most of the dogs. 

It's definitely at top of my list for future deaf dog.. lol! 

Whether I'd change the name of a hearing dog would depend on how old it was when I got it and whether I liked the name, whether it suited the dog or it was one I could say easily.,, but there's no harm in having a short list is there!


----------



## lullabydream (Jun 25, 2013)

IncaThePup said:


> Some great idea's.. I'm really liking Scout and only one person has mentioned it being their dogs name so far. I know they'll be no-one else in my village with a dog named Scout as I know most of the dogs.
> 
> It's definitely at top of my list for future deaf dog.. lol!
> 
> Whether I'd change the name of a hearing dog would depend on how old it was when I got it and whether I liked the name, whether it suited the dog or it was one I could say easily.,, but there's no harm in having a short list is there!


I really love the name Scout for a dog. When we rehomed our Yorkie in April that was my original chosen name but my youngest was not keen, and to be fair the name did not suit him. I suggested Stanley, which got a flat no from the youngest but Stan would be OK. So Stan the man he is, and I think it suits him 100%. Although occasionally, when he is being a complete pain I do the typical mum name calling and he gets called Stanley!


----------



## Siskin (Nov 13, 2012)

There used to be a rough collie cross in the village called Scout. You always knew if a bitch was in season as you spot him hanging out somewhere in the village. He fathered one or two litters of puppies during his lifetime.


----------



## lullabydream (Jun 25, 2013)

Although I have just commented on the name Scout I haven't really mentioned my dog with a fairly unusual name.

He is called Jovi, obviously named after my favourite band. Have had him about 10 years, and at the time, I never heard anyone else with a dog named Jovi. But I know its becoming more popular, since it appears on dog name lists now!

I doubt I would ever own a rough collie but if I do he will be called Sambora. I would never want to shorten it to Sam, because I am not particularly keen on Sam, although I know it would happen in reality.


----------



## Mum2Heidi (Feb 17, 2010)

Heidi was having her first season pre spaying. I walked her in the middle of nowhere. The one house I pass, an old gent comes out with his dogs. Heidi on the lead I shout "she's in season". A large dog comes over. I pick Heidi up and shout again. The gent goes into panic mode calling "Roger" (Roga) in a very posh voice. As the dog walks away, I see he's entire hence the panic.

I laughed aloud and still chuckle to this day. Only I, could walk a dog in season in the middle of nowhere and encounter an entire male dog called "Roger"


----------



## Badwolfe (Jul 19, 2014)

I know someone who used to have a dog called 'Bo***cks'. For some reason he thought it was highly amusing


----------



## lullabydream (Jun 25, 2013)

Badwolfe said:


> I know someone who used to have a dog called 'Bo***cks'. For some reason he thought it was highly amusing


A bit nicer, but my friends have a yorkie called BJ, apparently they did not realise what it could stand for in gutter language!


----------



## Mrsred (Oct 23, 2013)

When I was a child and dogs were free roaming, people up the street had a jack Russell called JR. 

That's hardly original I hear you cry, but being the 80's and me being a child, I thought it stood for John Ross out of Dallas.


----------



## maybe13 (Sep 29, 2013)

My first dog was called Fish - because she was wriggly and shiny

My second dog was called Maybe - because she wagged her tail at 'maybe' every time I said 'maybe I could call you [random name]....'

The dog I have just acquired is called Happy, which I don't think is so unusual, but it suits her.

Other unusual dog names I've heard - Asbo, Bo Diddley, Scrote


----------



## CheddarS (Dec 13, 2011)

Cheddar suits my chunk


----------



## Mutt (May 19, 2014)

I used to have a spaniel called Splodge, never met another one!


----------



## shamykebab (Jul 15, 2009)

maybe13 said:


> The dog I have just acquired is called Happy, which I don't think is so unusual, but it suits her.


One of the Lab pups from a litter I bred last year is called Happy - I love that name!


----------



## Debs0162 (May 28, 2014)

my daughter called our pup Trevor... after the old England, Nottingham Forest and Birmingham City Player, Trevor Francis.... very strange but it actually suits him and we've never met another Trevor yet


----------



## shamykebab (Jul 15, 2009)

IncaThePup said:


> Your's wasn't the guitar playing Laika on Britain's Got Talent last year?


Hahaha no!  She has a few party tricks but think playing the guitar is beyond her talents!

Off to youtube this dog...


----------



## Siskin (Nov 13, 2012)

I love Monty Dons retriever who is called Nigel. I want to kidnap him. Nigel, not Monty, although he could be handy round the garden


----------



## pinklizzy (Dec 19, 2009)

Darcy isn't that unusual although people do tend to assume she's male ala 'Mr Darcy'
My darling Japanese Chin was called Kindly-I could sound very posh asking her to 'kindly get off the sofa/bed!'


----------



## BeauNoir (Sep 16, 2012)

Quinn was pretty uncommon for dogs until Glee hit, my Quinn was about a year and a half before Glee started. Now a lot of people will ask if he is a girl (hes a greyhound, check for yourself!).

Pixie I always assumed was a relatively common name but we haven't met another one yet. 

We were toying with the idea of calling a girl Truly, after Truly Scrumptious.


----------



## Squeeze (Nov 19, 2009)

lullabydream said:


> Although I have just commented on the name Scout I haven't really mentioned my dog with a fairly unusual name.
> 
> He is called Jovi, obviously named after my favourite band. Have had him about 10 years, and at the time, I never heard anyone else with a dog named Jovi. But I know its becoming more popular, since it appears on dog name lists now!
> 
> I doubt I would ever own a rough collie but if I do he will be called Sambora. I would never want to shorten it to Sam, because I am not particularly keen on Sam, although I know it would happen in reality.


My OH has been mentioned that Tico might be a future name for a future pup...
My gerbils are Jon and Richie... :thumbup:


----------



## SusieRainbow (Jan 21, 2013)

Again off at a tangent ..... My 4yo grandson is very excited to be getting a baby cousin in December , a boy. He was asking all sorts of questions including what his name would be. I said we didn't know yet , his reply was - ' well, they can call him what they like , I will call him Eric '! It really made me chuckle.
Eric's a good name for a boy dog - mmm , I need another mini wire !

Ooohh , just looked up the name meaning of Reena ( my new girl ) - it means 'one who is beautiful ' , so true !


----------



## IncaThePup (May 30, 2011)

BeauNoir said:


> Quinn was pretty uncommon for dogs until Glee hit, my Quinn was about a year and a half before Glee started. Now a lot of people will ask if he is a girl (hes a greyhound, check for yourself!).
> 
> Pixie I always assumed was a relatively common name but we haven't met another one yet.
> 
> We were toying with the idea of calling a girl Truly, after Truly Scrumptious.


I like your dogs names! (and the cats name) I love Chitty Chitty Bang Bang too.. NOW that would be an unusual name for a dog!! :lol:


----------



## BlueJay (Sep 20, 2013)

Siskin said:


> I love Monty Dons retriever who is called Nigel. I want to kidnap him. Nigel, not Monty, although he could be handy round the garden


Monty _Halls_ has a dog called Reuben - that was on my name list for Rory, I love it 



BeauNoir said:


> Quinn was pretty uncommon for dogs until Glee hit, my Quinn was about a year and a half before Glee started. Now a lot of people will ask if he is a girl (hes a greyhound, check for yourself!).
> 
> Pixie I always assumed was a relatively common name but we haven't met another one yet.
> 
> We were toying with the idea of calling a girl Truly, after Truly Scrumptious.


I always think Christian Bale for Quinn. Reign of Fire!


----------



## IncaThePup (May 30, 2011)

SusieRainbow said:


> Again off at a tangent ..... My 4yo grandson is very excited to be getting a baby cousin in December , a boy. He was asking all sorts of questions including what his name would be. I said we didn't know yet , his reply was - ' well, they can call him what they like , I will call him Eric '! It eally made me chuckle.
> Eric's a good name for a boy dog - mmm , I need another mini wire !


Simon Cowell called his baby Eric and apparently when you say both names together it sounds like Eric Owl!! :lol: :biggrin5:


----------



## SusieRainbow (Jan 21, 2013)

IncaThePup said:


> I like your dogs names! (and the cats name) I love Chitty Chitty Bang Bang too.. NOW that would be an unusual name for a dog!! :lol:


Can you imagine calling that across a field , abreviated ??? You would have to pronounce the CH very clearly !


----------



## BeauNoir (Sep 16, 2012)

Mrsred said:


> When I was a child and dogs were free roaming, people up the street had a jack Russell called JR.


At the last place i worked 2 ladies in my team had JRT types, one called Jack (smooth) and the other Russell (wire haired).


----------



## BeauNoir (Sep 16, 2012)

IncaThePup said:


> I like your dogs names! (and the cats name) I love Chitty Chitty Bang Bang too.. NOW that would be an unusual name for a dog!! :lol:


Haha! To be fair, they may be Quinn, Reuben and Pixie but on a daily basis they are Beau, Bear and Pig, their actual names are hardly ever used.

I think calling a dog Bang or Pow or Shazam would be really fun.

I dare everyone to yell 'chitty chitty bang bang' at their dog next time they are offlead near another human being, see their reaction and report back.


----------



## Bagrat (Jun 4, 2012)

Was looking at dog pics with my grandson and we came across one called "Foofee". His comment - "that is Soooooo wrong" ( something to do with his little sisters name for her "bits" being foof I think!!)
When my Mum was teaching one little boy announced at news time that he had a new little brother. " How lovely what's his name" "Spot". My Mum just said very nice dear. About twenty minutes later the little lad put his hand up. "Please miss, it's not Spot it's Mark"


----------



## BeauNoir (Sep 16, 2012)

Bagrat said:


> Was looking at dog pics with my grandson and we came across one called "Foofee". His comment - "that is Soooooo wrong" ( something to do with his little sisters name for her "bits" being foof I think!!)"


Same reason I can't take people called Keith seriously...


----------



## BeauNoir (Sep 16, 2012)

BlueJay said:


> I always think Christian Bale for Quinn. Reign of Fire!


Who is sexier?










Or...


----------



## picaresque (Jun 25, 2009)

Anyone remember Teddy Pom Pom from (I think) Victoria Stillwell's show? Would love to hear that being bellowed across the park


----------



## shetlandlover (Dec 6, 2011)

When I got Scorcher everyone told me it was a unique name, I didn't like it but she was 7/8 years old so felt it was unfair to try to change it. 

Alaska is called Alaska after I picked her kennel club name as her colour reminds me of ice. April, Aiden and Oliver are all common names. 

I once fostered a dog called Akira which was a nice name.


----------



## toffee44 (Oct 21, 2011)

Not met another male Teal. I didn't name him but he was named after a type of duck rather than the colour, does that make him more manly? 

Think there's a girl on here called Teal.


----------



## lullabydream (Jun 25, 2013)

Squeeze said:


> My OH has been mentioned that Tico might be a future name for a future pup...
> My gerbils are Jon and Richie... :thumbup:


Tico has been point blank rejected for any animals name in this household. Which is such a shame! I like Torres too, well did till a footballer turned up with that name.

Not sure i would call an animal Dave or Bryan but know several cats and dogs with that name. I have no idea how to say Rashbaum properly so that would be out too!

Although am grateful Alec got kicked out of the band. Really do not like that name one bit!!

Although maybe Desmond would be a good dog name, after the greatest songwriter!!!


----------



## Mrsred (Oct 23, 2013)

lullabydream said:


> Tico has been point blank rejected for any animals name in this household. Which is such a shame! I like Torres too, well did till a footballer turned up with that name.
> 
> Not sure i would call an animal Dave or Bryan but know several cats and dogs with that name. I have no idea how to say Rashbaum properly so that would be out too!
> 
> ...


I wasn't allowed Freddie, flash, Gordon or roger, which was just plain mean if you ask me.

Bon jovi were me and my best pals teenage loves and one of our male friends surname is Ritchie so at drunken parties, he was always Sambora. It annoyed him at the time but now it's viewed very nostalgically!


----------



## IncaThePup (May 30, 2011)

Actually when my brother and I were kids, his best mate had a boxer that was called Ansa (or Anza) not sure how they spelt it but that was how it was pronounced... I've never met another dog called that since..well over 30 yrs ago now! 


I was once out walking and this woman was coming other way..seeing my dogs she shouted 'Rocky'.. expected a rottweiler or something I clipped mine on leads too .. and this little fluffy Lhasa Apso appeared from behind a bush! :lol: ....certainly not what I expecting from its name!


----------



## Siskin (Nov 13, 2012)

A friend has just emailed me some pictures of her new Large Munsterlander pup and to tell me his name which is Gunner. Not come across a dog called that before.


----------



## Squeeze (Nov 19, 2009)

We sometimes see a big black lab called Drummer... He's a lovely old boy....
Also I'd like a black lab called Radar.... Think it's a tail thing...


----------



## chissy 15 (Mar 13, 2013)

The vet my mum takes her dog to has a springer called Bonkers seems a very apt name for a springer


----------



## Bellaboo1 (Aug 10, 2011)

My greyhounds racing name was Coolagorna Kym so she's just Kym. My lurcher was called Jill by the rescue but we changed it to Bella after Bellatrix Lestrange from Harry Potter. Have had various foster dogs, Diesel, Eva, Ruby, Shadow, Dave, Shadow, the most recent was a beautiful saluki who I named Cleopatra but of course Cleo for short. I have always liked country type names for dogs, especially pointy lurchery dogs like, Teal, bracken, thistle, teasel etc etc


----------



## Asif iqbal (Aug 10, 2018)

Mine is K-2, named after a mountain. Definitely not met another! .


----------



## ErsatzNihilist (May 11, 2018)

I wanted to call Edgar “Sausage” but the breeder just said nothing and raised her eyebrow at me. And she’s a bit scary so I had a reconsider.

I remember absolutely years ago some family friends had an accidental littler (mongrel + mongrel) and got all the pups sent out to happy homes apart from the runt which they kept and called “Ugly Bloke”.


----------



## foxiesummer (Feb 4, 2009)

Rescued a beagle from a hunt pack her name was Lilter. The most unusual I have had in the kennels was a pointer names Fraoch which is Gaelic for Heather. (Twas a boy ).


----------



## Torin. (May 18, 2014)

Ghost thread you've bumped up (4yrs old!) but I've just had lunch with my Godmother who told me when she was a child one of their cats was called Square!


----------



## bumbarrel (Feb 23, 2017)

I have a bitch named Kitasoo - never met another (it is the name of a Canadian First Nations group - I had just been to Canada)

Boz, my Cocker, is named after Charles Dickens, it is his original pen name.


----------



## JoanneF (Feb 1, 2016)

I know it's an old thread but what a good one. I have never met another Timber. Although that might be because people run away when I call for him in the woods.


----------



## Zaros (Nov 24, 2009)

Dumpster.

I kid you not.:Wacky


----------



## Acidic Angel (May 8, 2012)

ErsatzNihilist said:


> I wanted to call Edgar "Sausage" but the breeder just said nothing and raised her eyebrow at me. And she's a bit scary so I had a reconsider.


We had a similar thing... 
The breeder wanted us to call Hazel "Diva", because that's her pedigree name and she thought it suited her as it was a "nice, strong name that shows power"...

Had I not been stuck on Hazel(which the breeder insisted wasn't strong enough for her), I probably would have reconsidered and backed down 
Hazel's breeder was also pretty intimidating.


----------



## Peggypegs (Jul 16, 2018)

Have yet to meet another Peggy in real life, doesn’t seem to be a popular dog name but everyone says it suits her. But I do think snchauzers suit old fashioned human names.


----------



## MontyMaude (Feb 23, 2012)

ErsatzNihilist said:


> I wanted to call Edgar "Sausage" but the breeder just said nothing and raised her eyebrow at me. And she's a bit scary so I had a reconsider.
> 
> I remember absolutely years ago some family friends had an accidental littler (mongrel + mongrel) and got all the pups sent out to happy homes apart from the runt which they kept and called "Ugly Bloke".


Ha, I want a black Shitzu and want to call him Sossidge, my husband has said no, I can't think why 

My childhood dog was called Crumpet and the cat was called Paleface, I think someone on here had a Crumpet but I haven't heard of many and never heard of a Paleface, I also have never met another Hilde, but I have met a Hector who was a whippety type dog.


----------

